# West Bengal State Council of Technical Education



## linardni (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to open a Computer Training Institute offering  courses upon Fundamental Computers and Financial Accounting Packages. Let me know how to get affiliation from West Bengal State Council of Technical Education for the courses?


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jun 21, 2006)

goto bikas bhawan & contact the director for technical education.you will get the details.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 21, 2006)

well *Bikas bhawan* SaltLake is the best place to ask... but... before u go...

*www.wbgov.com/e-gov/English/Departments/DepartmentFrameNew.asp?DpId=240

*www.wbtet.nic.in/

this 2 site may help u a bit...


----------

